# PETA and Biden!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Get Active | Living | TV | Shop | About PETA | Donate Now 









17,000 Pigs Die on Transport Trucks | Main | Score One for New Mexico! 
_Dec_*12*

*Joe Biden Buys One, Gets One Killed*

Posted at 12:01 PM | Permalink | Comments (49) 

I was extremely disappointed to read that Vice President-elect Joe Biden and his wife bought a dog from a breeder instead of adopting one from an animal shelter. Obviously he or his wife blanked on Ingrid's letter, which asked him to consider adopting and explained, "Every year, U.S. animal shelters are forced to euthanize millions of wonderful, deserving dogs and cats because of the lack of good homes."
Ugh. I'm sorely upset about this—not to mention worried that his supporters will now all run out and get purebred German shepherds. I mean, not only is it really out of touch with dog issues to buy a dog from a breeder—or plain cold-hearted—it's such a bad idea that one New Mexico county has just _banned selling dogs from pet stores altogether_. At least some Americans know what's up. So what's with our future vice president?
If it weren't bad enough that Biden chose to buy from a breeder, we are now trying to confirm the accuracy of a report that was sent to us alleging that he bought his dog from a _known puppy mill operator_! An anti–puppy mill activist who claims to have firsthand knowledge of this particular breeder's operation writes, "When I was there, she had dogs living outside in _gloos and a large side building wrapped in blue plastic … the barking was deafening … her inspection report states approximately 100 breeding dogs … she sold more than 275 dogs in 2006 … it was a stupid move on Biden's part … a puppy mill, for sure." Wow, Biden—if this is true, you've left us speechless.
Well, we decided to remind Mr. Biden and his home state of Delaware that every time someone buys a dog from a breeder, a dog in an animal shelter is killed. We will be running the following PSA on every station we can in Delaware:


Mr. Biden may have let us down, but we're still pinning our hopes on President-elect Obama, who said, "[a] lot of shelter dogs are mutts like me."
Posted by Christine Doré_


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They just keep plugging away. Meanwhile, we sit and watch as they get stronger and stronger.

What a dipshit though. Wonderful deserving dogs in a shelter ???? I have seen more than my share of trash at a shelter. Granted they are not all bad, but since when does anyone have the right to tell you what to do concerning your pet ????

Is he supposed to take it back to that "puppy mill" ??? LOL

How do I get to post on there ????


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sooooooo...lemme get this straight. If I encourage a regular ol' dog owner to adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue, then I'm a PETA/AR nut. Gotcha. 

Since when do I or anybody else have a right to tell somebody what to do concerning their pet??? Ummmm...gee...ever since people have demonstrated the inability to care for them properly. I guess the hypothetical man/lady with the starving horse/dog/cat/whatever or animal hoarder or abuser, etc. next door should be allowed to do whatever the hell he/she wants to because we don't want to infringe on his/her rights, eh? 

So now, whenever anybody shows any sort of concern for the well-being of animals, you're gonna throw them in the PETA category.

Whatever. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So Biden goes and gets a dog and should get scolded for not going to the pound ???

What business is it of hers ???

Animals have been abused for centuries. Doesn't make it right, but it is not going to stop. 

PETA is just using abuse to further their agenda that no one should have a pet.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

So, since you think abuse is not going to stop and opposition of it "furthers PETA's agenda," we should all just turn a blind eye to it? Sorry, I personally can't do that.

PETA generally consists of a bunch of kooks for sure and we all know they have an agenda that, if successful, would make what we all do a thing of the past. However, concern about animal welfare does not automatically put me (or anybody else for that matter) in the PETA/AR camp. 

Sounds like you're saying it's an all or nothing. Either we care and we're furthering PETA's agenda, or we don't care and we're not. How many times has there been a discussion on this board regarding what dogs should be bred or who should be breeding? Is that not a topic for debate now because having an opinion on it makes us guilty of furthering PETA's agenda?


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with adoption or promoting pet adoption in my book (for what that's worth). What gets my goat is that PETA is working damn hard to make buying a dog from a breeder the politcally incorrect thing to do, making no distinction between a dedicated hobby breeder and a large-scale commercial puppy farm. It's a shame that Biden made it easy for them, it appears he bought from the latter group.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Easy solution. I hear there is a shortage of dogs in certain parts of Asia. Export the surplus.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Christen Adkins said:


> What gets my goat is that PETA is working damn hard to make buying a dog from a breeder the politcally incorrect thing to do, making no distinction between a dedicated hobby breeder and a large-scale commercial puppy farm. It's a shame that Biden made it easy for them, it appears he bought from the latter group.


Sure, that bothers me too and I'll actually do something about it vs. lashing out at everybody who voices an opinion on animal welfare. It does not, however, make me refrain from voicing my opinion on animal welfare issues.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David Scholes said:


> Easy solution. I hear there is a shortage of dogs in certain parts of Asia. Export the surplus.


You go, David. Keep up the good work, brother.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> ...not to mention worried that his supporters will now all run out and get purebred German shepherds.


Oh, no, not attack dogs. The streets will be glutted with evil assault dogs. Why would one need a German Shepherd Dog anyway? You can't hunt with them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Somebody piss in your wheaties or what ?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I was accused of being a PETA nut in another thread a few days ago :razz:. And I did get jumped on by the POS min-pin I adopted after he stepped in poop outside this morning. Got poop all over my PJs. Damn dog.

Seriously - where do we draw the line between valid concern and being a nut? If I chastise the idiot wanna-be trainer decoy guy here in CT for breeding his crap female Malinois because he "just wants to see what she produces," am I crossing the line into PETA-dom (or PETA-dumb)?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty sure I didn't call you a PETA nutcase.:-D


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

No, it wasn't you. And you didn't jump on me with your poopy feet either, so I guess I'll have to just let it go.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad you folks liked the thread. It thought it was interesting and from someone who has represented my state! PeTA----People Eating Tastie Animals


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

If PETA stands for People Eating Tasty Animals, then I guess I am a PETA nutcase!

I love eating tasty animals!  (not dogs though - can't eat those for some reason - not pigs either, don't like pork)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Konnie I don't know how you fix'em up north, but in Delaware, we ******* the hell out of them. Come on down! :wink: :mrgreen: Knock the gravel off of roadkill and it's like eating at one of those finer eating establishments...McDonalds!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I must confess...I have eaten roadkill.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Konnie that was a joke, even in Ga. we don't eat road kill.

Well to be completely honest, it does taste like chicken.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, I _was_ living in Indiana at the time. But hey, if you see it get hit, then it's technically not roadkill right? It's just hunting with a vehicle as a weapon.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Konnie that was a joke, even in Ga. we don't eat road kill.
> 
> Well to be completely honest, it does taste like chicken.


But Jerry in Georgia they call it BBQ don't they?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Well, I _was_ living in Indiana at the time. But hey, if you see it get hit, then it's technically not roadkill right? It's just hunting with a vehicle as a weapon.


Now that dependes on who sees you pick it up.

Yes to you Howard.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Well, I _was_ living in Indiana at the time. But hey, if you see it get hit, then it's technically not roadkill right? It's just hunting with a vehicle as a weapon.


 
the thing you have to realize is that most of the ppl in IN are fr KY/TN (i'm from IN), but if you want to get into hunting w/a vehicle, come to Nebraska


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry
Isn't the road kill cafe in Thomasville ??????????

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, that's it Terry. Right up from the caution light.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Actually Howard we call it Hash, and then throw it on some rice to make it look normal. Nuttin like some good old Hash and Rice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Konnie that was a joke, even in Ga. we don't eat road kill.
> 
> Well to be completely honest, it does taste like chicken.


The sheriff's office serves it to the prisoners here in Idaho. :lol:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> Easy solution. I hear there is a shortage of dogs in certain parts of Asia. Export the surplus.


That's because they have done mass killings with rabies scares, eat them as table food or they are making fur coats out of them.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> That's because they have done mass killings with rabies scares, eat them as table food or they are making fur coats out of them.


SHHHH. :-$


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup there is a very clear line between animal welfare and AR nutcases like HSUS and PeTA. Believe me there are a whole bunch of us at http://www.peta-sucks.com . There are some idiots, as not everyone who hates PeTA has sense. But we have everything from vegans to hunters. (this is the forums of course)

The main page is basically a collection of PeTA facts and a good deal of the example of hypocrisy. Like using Deta von Tesse in a spay and Nueter ad despite the fact that she wears fur. The fact that they harass models for wearing fur but while the take an equal stance against leather don't seem too keen on throwing paint or flour on bikers.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They just keep plugging away. Meanwhile, we sit and watch as they get stronger and stronger.
> 
> What a dipshit though. Wonderful deserving dogs in a shelter ???? I have seen more than my share of trash at a shelter. Granted they are not all bad, but since when does anyone have the right to tell you what to do concerning your pet ????
> 
> ...


I agree. Unfortunately PETA is all the rage, it's apparently deregiour to be a card carrying member if you want to make it on the Hollywood "A" list. PETA has succeeded in making the average person believe all breeders are evil. Take a look at the remarks posted by average people following the internet news stories regarding Biden buying a GSD from a breeder. Most of them accuse him of being selfish, apparently, if you are to believe the overwhelming majority of posters, as long as there are dogs in shelters, nobody has the right to buy a purebred dog from a breeder, and if you do, then you are an evil and selfish person.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> But Jerry in Georgia they call it BBQ don't they?


 
Isn't that the secret of a good Brunswick Stew?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

This is nuts. The Kennel Clubs of the countries in the world stand for dogs bred under the FCI rules, i.e. those that come under it and those who are associated with it. I spent years trying to persuade people to buy from recognised breeders, as a good and honest member of the Swiss Kennel Club.

The fish smells at the top..........

A girl in the village who "rescues" homeless dogs brought one home from Spain (we haven't got enough here not to mention all the diseases they can bring in). Five minutes before she got home she decided the dog needed a pee and dear Mrs Thingummygibbit let it out of the car. The dog took off and a rather large rescue team, sob story in the newspaper, you name - they were all involved.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I agree. Unfortunately PETA is all the rage, it's apparently deregiour to be a card carrying member if you want to make it on the Hollywood "A" list. PETA has succeeded in making the average person believe all breeders are evil. Take a look at the remarks posted by average people following the internet news stories regarding Biden buying a GSD from a breeder. Most of them accuse him of being selfish, apparently, if you are to believe the overwhelming majority of posters, as long as there are dogs in shelters, nobody has the right to buy a purebred dog from a breeder, and if you do, then you are an evil and selfish person.


I haven't done a web search on the breeder (all my browsers have a virus on them, which hijacks Google, MSN, etc, ugh!), but we actually talked about this at our Dog Scout meeting this afternoon and apparently the breeder is a glorified puppy mill in (surprise, surprise) Pennsylvania. Sold something like nearly 200 dogs in 2007, which doesn't exactly sound on the up and up for responsible breeding. I don't know for sure cause my ability to web search is really limited, but can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Woohoo, ironically enough, Dogpile.com search engine still works! Here's what I found. She was cited by the state department of ag for maintenance and sanitation issues this month:

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/harrisburg_politics/Kennel_where_Biden_bought_puppy_is_cited.html

http://www.nppmwatch.com/KIR/WolfDen08.pdf

She's been cited and fined by the AKC 2 years ago.



> Notice
> The AKC’s Management Disciplinary Committee has suspended Ms. Linda Brown, Spring City, PA, from all AKC privileges for one year, effective April 10, 2006, and imposed a $1000 fine for having submitted or
> caused to be submitted three litter registration applications that she knew, should have known, or had a duty to know contained false certifications as to the sire and/or dam (DNA exclusion). (German Shepherd Dog)


From page 2 of http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/secretary_page/0506.pdf

Not some place I'd buy a puppy from, even as a pet. Sounds like a puppy pimp to me. [-X


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

http://vonbraunhaus.tripod.com/
No OFA, and no health screening mentioned.

No titles on studs, except a retired dog with CD + TC (evidently the sire/grandsire of their bitches)
http://vonbraunhaus.tripod.com/id20.html

And no information on females...

  :-k 

I'd like to have their pool.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Interestingly, Joe Biden is apparently going to be adding another dog (sounds like his wife wants a golden retriever) from a shelter. 

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local/20081221_Advocates_cheer_Biden_shelter-dog_plan.html

While they may not be the kind that sticks 5 pregnant females in little cages until they just literally drop (we get those in Missouri ALL the time...they've had 2 puppy mill busts come in within the last 2 weeks at the shelter, great!), looks like there are many way better GSD breeders to choose from. :sad:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The bruhaha has been over the fact that Biden had the gaul to purchase a purebred GSD from a kennel instead of rescuing a dog from the shelter. Unfortunately, Biden is most likely really too busy to sift through the multitudes of breeders himself, so he relied on someone who probably didn't do enough homework in finding a really good breeder. However when I myself am in the market to buy a puppy have never checked with AKC or any other organization to see whether or not the breeder has been cited or fined. As far as titles and health clearances, unfortuntaly those things are not required by AKC, so most breeders don't care about them. 

I agree Chad, nice pool!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay do you wash Hash down with bottled water or beer? Need to be correct before I invite myself to dinner...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

BEER................or shine


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ahhh Jerry, so it is "bottled" water. :-# [-X


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, it's bottled.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Yep, it's bottled.


I reckon a mason jar can be called a bottle. My favorite is charred sh....... uhhhh water.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Either or Howard, we're not to picky around here. Just give me a call when you're on your way so I can have everything on ice for you. :razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I had ,Some of that bottled water, That had sliced apples put in it. I took it to a GSD club Christmas party a couple of years back. People wanted to try the apples. Well were they in for a surprise when their lips went numb. They sure talked funny afterwards. Take a couple of slices before going to the denist and you're good to go. LOL


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

PETA *Pretty Entertaining & Tastie Apples...*
Nice touch Jerry and the decoys are always relaxed too!


----------

